# Exo-terra monsoon kit timer problems.



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

I got one of these from germany in september and now it keeps misting randomly and ignoring the duration i set it to. Looking around other forums etc i see this is a common fault with them. 
Anyone know a way to fix it without sending it back, or is it doomed once this starts happening? I had a fog machine of theirs pack in after 5 weeks too, i think i may go elsewhere in future. Its a shame such a big name continues to sell products riddled with faults without rectifying.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Loads of people have had this problem, mine lasted several months before developing this fault, the shop I got it from said I'd had mine longer than any of the other ones they'd sold! There's not a lot you can do, you could just accept the fault and run it off a plug-in timer, the only other option though is to return it.

I understand Exo Terra claim to have addressed the problem, so newer ones shouldn't suffer from it, if that is the case then it sounds as though the one you have bought is old stock.

It's a pity as, apart from the timer issue, I found the Monsoon to be a good unit. It comes complete with everything you need, is very quiet, produces a nice fine mist, and the timer when it works offers a good range of programming options. If they really can sort out the timer problem I wouldn't hesitate to get another one.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I would suggest that all electronics should have a years guarantee!

If an Arcadia product fails in a year we just swap it over no quibble. I expect Hagen will do the same, v poor if not!

John


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Dont touch these with a bargepole, 

I have customers that are on their third replacements and now I am swapping them over to the lucky reptile system. I have seen no sign of the units improving as every single one i have sold has been returned and like i say some of them have had to be exchanged three times or more. 

My customers asked at Hagen about this and each one got told it was my problem to sort out which is fair enough, but when every single unit sold goes faulty??:gasp: so at a cost of at least £10 to myself to collect and redeliver every unit that went faulty - I pulled the product and will not be stocking it ever again.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Dont touch these with a bargepole,
> 
> I have customers that are on their third replacements and now I am swapping them over to the lucky reptile system. I have seen no sign of the units improving as every single one i have sold has been returned and like i say some of them have had to be exchanged three times or more.
> 
> My customers asked at Hagen about this and each one got told it was my problem to sort out which is fair enough, but when every single unit sold goes faulty??:gasp: so at a cost of at least £10 to myself to collect and redeliver every unit that went faulty - I pulled the product and will not be stocking it ever again.


Totally Agree with this.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Mark, do I take it from your comment that the newer production Monsoons still suffer from the same timer problems then?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Graham said:


> Mark, do I take it from your comment that the newer production Monsoons still suffer from the same timer problems then?


 
Sure do Graham.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

petman99 said:


> Sure do Graham.


Oh well, I thought it was too good to be true, glad I waited now!


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info everyone. I thought with so many developing this problem it may only be a matter of a few weeks before the replacement unit goes the same way. I may run this one from a wall timer for now, count my losses and go elsewhere in future.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If you find you need to replace it then mistking are excellent.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> If you find you need to replace it then mistking are excellent.


Thankyou i will look into them


----------

